# eastern thunderbird sizing?



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

i'm picking up an 09 eastern thunderbird,the frame sais one size fits all,i'm 6'3 do you think this bike will fit me?i dont mind messin around with the seat bars and stem for comfort,but i'm just curious.the tt lenght is 22 inches compared to some large frames that are 23-24 inches


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i've got on 08 thunderbird and it might be a hair short and i'm 6'4, but after a little getting used to it, it's fine.


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

do you have any mods done to it,like a higher rise on your bars or different seatpost?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i had thought the Thunderbird was 21.5"tt, but i went back and checked and website says 21.8".... anyway, i have ridden the Thunderbird and the Nighttrain (same bike, really) and i think they do have a compact/small feel to them. i'm not saying it's too short for you--i think you CAN get used to it--but be aware that these are built to have a bmx feel. if you are coming from an mtb background and haven't ridden a bmx cruiser or DJ bike before, you may feel like these are very small. especially the short seat tube/standover. you're asking about running a long post.... this is not the bike to run a seat you actually sit on most of the time !! it is designed to be ridden slammed all the way down and out of the way.

if you want a comparable bike with more of a mtb'ish feel than the Eastern, take a look at the DK Asterik. it has a longer seat tube, where you could actually run the seat raised up to a sit-and-ride position. 22" top tube, 80mm Marzocchi fork. a little longer in the back end.

Eastern:









DK Asterik:
https://www.oldskoolcycles.com/proddetail.php?prod=DKAsterik26


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks bro,i picked the bike up of someone last night,it did feel a little small at first,but once i was on it for 10 mins it felt fine,did the longest manual ive ever done,so i think i'll stick with it,i just want some wider bars with a higher rise,any ideas?


----------

